# Last Battle and the Day of Doom



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 4, 2005)

Is there anything actually written concerning what will actually happen on the Last Battle and the Day of Doom? I'm pretty sure I heard that one of the prophecies of Mandos was about this.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 4, 2005)

From the Sil:


Of Aule and Yavanna said:


> Then their part shall be to serve Aule and to aid him in the remaking of Arda after the Last Battle


[QUOTE="Of the coming of the elves] Carnil and Luinil, Nénar and Lumbar, Alcarinquë and Elemmírë she wrought in that time, and many other of the ancient stars she gathered together and set as signs in the heavens of Arda: Wilwarin, Telumendil, Soronúmë, and Anarríma; and Menelmacar with his shining belt, that forebodes the Last Battle that shall be at the end of days[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Akallabeth] there it is said that they (the army of Numenor) lie imprisoned in the Caves of the Forgotten, until the Last Battle and the Day of Doom[/QUOTE]
From HoME 5:


> Then shall the Last Battle be gathered on the fields of Valinor. In that day Tulkas shall strive with Morgoth, and on his right hand shall be Fionwe, and on his left Turin Turambar, son of Hurin, coming from the halls of Mandos; and the black sword of Turin shall deal unto Morgoth his death and final end; and so shall the children of Hurin and all Men be avenged


I think there is also something in UT, will look into it later.


----------



## AnarNirnaeth (Oct 14, 2005)

*Prophecy of The Last Battle*​ *T*hus spake Mandos in prophecy, when the Gods sat in judgment in Valinor and the rumour of his word was whispered among all the Elves of the West.
*"W*hen the world is old and the Powers grow weary, then Morgoth, seeing that the guard sleepeth, shall come back through the Door of the Night out of the timeless void ; and he shall destroy the Sun and the Moon.
*B*ut Eärendil shall descend upon him as a white and searing flame and drive him from the airs. Then shall the Last Battle be gathered on the fields of Valinor. In that day, Tulkas shall strive with Morgoth, and on his right hand shall be Eonwë, and on his left Turin Turambar, son of Hurin, coming from the halls of Mandos; and the Black Sword of Turin shall deal unto Morgoth his death and final end; and so shall the children of Hurin and all Men be avenged.
*T*hereafter shall Earth be broken and remade, and the Silmarils shall be recovered out of Air and Earth and Sea; for Eärendil shall descend and surrender that flame which he hath had in keeping. Then Fëanor shall take the Three Jewels and bear them to Yavanna Palurien; and she will break them and with their fire rekindle the Two Trees, and a great light shall come forth. And the mountains of Valinor shall be leveled, so that the light shall go out over all the world. In that light the Gods will grow young again, and the Elves awake and all their dead arise, and the purpose of Iluvatar be fulfilled concerning them.
*B*ut of Men in that day the prophecy of Mandos doth not speak, and no Man it names, save Turin only, and to him a place is given among the sons of the Valar.
*Thus everything dies*​ *but only mortals die forever*​ *the others watch and wait*​ *eternally in the shadows.




*I hope this will work. ​


----------

